# Is it possible to increase the height of old buildings?



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

What a shame. Ugly signage


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

It does not look like the Boerentoren was structurally changed. The wall around a mechanical floor at the top may have been raised slightly and a boxy sign added on top. It does not look like any new floors were added to the building.


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

I think the answer is YES, if and only IF, the building is prepared and designed for it!


----------



## De Klauw (Apr 20, 2006)

ThatOneGuy said:


> What a shame. Ugly signage


The signage gives the building its character


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

I do raise the height of my HO scale scrapers and buildings by adding more floors to them sometimes even making them twice as tall. But the things I run into with them when this happens is that I reach a point where I need to make the bases of the skyscrapers far larger then the former skyscraper that start to add floors to keep it from tipping over.

For this in real life if I wanted to say make the Empire state building to or three times taller then it is right now I would have to make the base of it four to five times bigger by way of making it longer and wider by knocking down buildings next to it. And then building a new base that would have the old Empire building become a side to the new empire state building. And have the new building rise up to the new super tall height and give it a top that looks like the old empire state building. This could be way to make a building taller but the pro berm is you have to make the base of the building larger to keep it from becoming top heavy.


----------

